
Ask HN: I broke disk permissions in el capitan, Not SIP, anyone know how to fix? - vonklaus
Sorry,<p>I know this isn&#x27;t really the place for this, but people here are usually just super helpful and not extremely hostile (like one SO).<p>In my haste to move to El Capitan, I think I just chowned all of &#x2F;usr&#x2F;local, even as rootless (csrutil disable) I can no longer use sudo because 
&#x2F;usr&#x2F;bin&#x2F;su and &#x2F;usr&#x2F;bin&#x2F;sudo are owned by me.<p><pre><code>    -rwsr-xr-x   1 myname  wheel    25K Sep 17 03:07 su
    -r-x--x--x   1 myname  wheel   165K Sep 17 03:07 sudo
</code></pre>
so I can&#x27;t change it back because there is no effective uid<p><pre><code>    effective uid is not 0, is sudo installed setuid root?
</code></pre>
is the output from running anything as sudo. I have to ship something for a client asap, and I can&#x27;t install programs anymore. There is no disk permissions repair on el capitan, and I am not sure installing the OS again would help (and it takes like an hour).<p>If anyone has any idea how to sort this, I would be super appreciative.<p>chown, sudo chown, and chmod do not work even with SIP disabled.<p>tl;dr I am a moron and borked permissions.
======
pivo
I'd try booting to recovery mode (Command+r) then go to Utilities and select
Terminal. I think you should be able to reset permissions from there.

~~~
vonklaus
going to try that. Thanks a lot.

Wow, it can not find su or sudo. Root doesn't own them. Gonna dump the OS, in
a bit. God. damn. it.

~~~
pivo
Have you tried Repair Permissions from Disk Utility?

~~~
vonklaus
it doesn't seem to exist in el capitan. I ran first-aid on all drives/disks. I
feel like a moron but i am not sure what else there is to do.

